# Autographed Books



## comiso90 (Aug 29, 2009)

Holy crap!...

Check these out:

Books

flippin amazing!

.


----------



## German Ace (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> Holy crap!...
> 
> Check these out:
> 
> ...


You see the prices on some of those???

Dayum!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

I have to find it but somewhere I have a book signed by Paul Tibbets. It was a book either he wrote or helped someone write. He was at an airshow in 2002, it was 50 dollars for the book and him to sign it!


----------



## Erich (Aug 29, 2009)

what utter bull crap having LW fighter aces book on page signed by a japanese pilot. sounds like one of Robert Taylors artist renderings geting pilots to sign that have nothing to do with the painitng and here we see over and over the same players signing numerous book plates and the silly and absurd selling of these books not worth the asking price. if the F.Aces book is going for 1800. 00 US then my volume 1 should over 6,000 - grand that is............total silliness

thanks for positng colin I got a great laugh. By the way Falk was a pleaseure to visit with in his time, very gracious and humble like 9/10ths of the German veterans I have interviewed by many means.

v/r E ~


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2009)

Kinda makes you wonder if some old ladies are in some basement signing other people's names. The signature taped/glued inside the cover is a tad odd IMHO.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2009)

German Ace said:


>



Why would you fake a signature of Hitler on a book that was published after WW2?


----------



## German Ace (Aug 30, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why would you fake a signature of Hitler on a book that was published after WW2?



It was a joke.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 30, 2009)

Heh. And Boyington signed a book by/about a German pilot in the ETO....


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a book about Gen Doolittle that is signed by him.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2009)

Only autographed book I have is _Sage_ by Col. Jerry Sage from the O.S.S.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 30, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> I have a book about Gen Doolittle that is signed by him.



That's an autograph that I wish I had. Got 17 of his Raiders though.

TO


----------



## koivis (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a book about Hans "Hasse" Wind signed by him.
8)


----------



## Erich (Sep 4, 2009)

I have enough signed by LW and Allied veterans several volume with over a dozen LW unknowns but still many of them aces.


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 4, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why would you fake a signature of Hitler on a book that was published after WW2?



I'm unreliably informed he's working on a fourth reich somewhere in Antarctica, he needs all the promotion he can get.

Those of us over forty remember this event with a quiet smile...

Selling Hitler

I only have one autographed book, "Enemy In The Dark" by Peter Spoden of NJG 5. He's a very nice man and didn't charge me £1000 for it. If he's reading this thread he might in the future though.

Hi Peter!


----------



## geneh (Sep 4, 2009)

I've got the following autographed books:
Defender of America's Gulf Coast, by Kathryn Black Morrow
One Returned, by Robert R. Twitchell
Bye Bye Black Sheep, by Masajiro Kawato
Tex Johnson, by Tex Johnson
Yeager, by Chuck Yeager
The Aviator, by Ernest K. Gann

And a bunch of fiction books also.


----------

